# Ryobi Discussion Thread



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

A place for Ryobi stuff.

So far I've got the 6.5" circular saw, 1/2" impact, air compressor, spotlight, pole saw. I've got one 4ah battery that came with the impact and 3 2ah batteries. These only get occasional use so Milwaukee and DeWalt are too expensive.

I'm going to add the 3/8" ratchet which just came out to work on my car. Should complement the 1/2" impact nicely.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-18-Volt-ONE-Cordless-3-8-in-4-Position-Ratchet-Tool-Only-P344/312491503?mtc=Shopping-B-F_D25T-G-D25T-25_1_HAND_TOOLS-Multi-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-HandTools_PLA_PrioritySKUs&cm_mmc=Shopping-B-F_D25T-G-D25T-25_1_HAND_TOOLS-Multi-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-HandTools_PLA_PrioritySKUs-71700000067189882-58700005873234873-92700053720272514&gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=CjwKCAjwxLH3BRApEiwAqX9arftXyQlfFoNaQMCcVbdnAn1_fHEvKegFDJ-6fd69pMtXpvc7c97uCRoCFtAQAvD_BwE


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I've always thought Ryobi was a cheap, overly plastic looking Chinese brand but they've really stepped it up with their 18V system. They make a quality tool for DIYers at a great price. I don't have that many tools right now, but I intend to go full Ryobi as I start to acquire them. Really looking at their cordless drill and drill driver right now.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

quattljl said:


> I've always thought Ryobi was a cheap, overly plastic looking Chinese brand but they've really stepped it up with their 18V system. They make a quality tool for DIYers at a great price. I don't have that many tools right now, but I intend to go full Ryobi as I start to acquire them. Really looking at their cordless drill and drill driver right now.


Agreed. Once I bought the air compressor for use on all my tires (I've got many) I was sold. Now I can't stop :lol:


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Pretty sure both Milwaukee and Ryobi are made be Techronic Industries, along with some other brands.


----------



## ClarkandAddison (May 11, 2020)

I've got the 18v Ryobi reciprocating saw. I've used it a lot this year. Works great.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Gibby said:


> Pretty sure both Milwaukee and Ryobi are made be Techronic Industries, along with some other brands.


That is right. Techtronic makes them both. I watched a little of the video review for the new Ryobi 3/8" ratchet and it was compared to the Milwaukee which obviously has better specs. I might go in the morning to get it as I'll be doing some work to the wife's car and I want it handy.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ClarkandAddison said:


> I've got the 18v Ryobi reciprocating saw. I've used it a lot this year. Works great.


I bought a Metabo (formerly Hitachi Tools) because it was on sale and came with a nice hard case (a rare thing these days). I still might buy the Ryobi version for quick jobs and keep the Metabo in case I'm cutting through something heavy and don't want to worry about battery life.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Anyone have a Ryobi Electric riding mower?


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Just bought a Ryobi 3000psi gas powered power washer. Has a Honda engine, but it performs very well.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I have been very happy with ryobi tools! I have drills, impact drivers, brushless circ saw, brushless angle grinder, multi Tool, and impact wrench. I love the impact wrench for tires etc, plenty of power! I keep it in the truck for trailering the boat. The multi tool endlessly proves it self as the best tool I have ever owned! The 4 gallon back pack sprayer disappointed me at first, ryobi replaced it. Knock on wood the new one works great!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

For the money you can't beat them (18v). The average homeowner would never need anything more. I beat the crap out of them and the only one that has really failed me is the 18v chainsaw. For small jobs it's ok but def not for back to back batteries and continuous use.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Bigdrumnc said:


> I have been very happy with ryobi tools! I have drills, impact drivers, brushless circ saw, brushless angle grinder, multi Tool, and impact wrench. I love the impact wrench for tires etc, plenty of power! I keep it in the truck for trailering the boat. The multi tool endlessly proves it self as the best tool I have ever owned! The 4 gallon back pack sprayer disappointed me at first, ryobi replaced it. Knock on wood the new one works great!


The backpack might me my next purchase. I did get the 3/8" ratchet for Father's Day. It's pretty sweet! I used it on the wife's car to break a few bolts on top of the motor (not sure what to :lol: ) and it worked very nicely. It was $79 for the bare tool.


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

I also switched to ryobi because of the low cost and picked up one of the multi tool combo kits during the Black Friday deals. Tough to beat for the money.

I also got a 40v trimmer/edger years ago for Christmas. I had just got a new Stihl gas trimmer so the ryobi sat in its box until a few weeks ago. The ryobi has a twistable head with a wheel making it more like a traditional edger. Works pretty well too. Much easy to keep a straight line than my Stihl. Might look for a 40v leaf blower for drying off the cars and other small jobs that don't need the backpack blower.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Has anyone had to use the Ryobi warranty? I'd be curious to hear how the 3 years has played out for someone. I've gotten everything registered.

I did have to call for parts. That was ok. Took about 5 weeks to get the parts. I bought the demo circular saw at Home Depot for $25. Got it home and realized it was missing the inner and outer blade clamps because they took the blade off to display. They gave me $10 back.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

I have a Ryobi 4-cycle gas-powered leaf blower that is used once a week and is going strong for over eight years; yearly 30W oil change and only premium gas used. Recently replaced two things: the stop switch and the primer bulb. They don't make gas-powered leaf blowers anymore it seems, and that is a pity. Also have a Ryobi 1.2GPM electric pressure washer, but don't use it much often, though.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I register all my stuff as well. I have never had to use the warranty program yet. I did leave a bad review for the sprayer and they replaced it no problem. Seems a few of them have issues with the pump.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

This thing has piqued my interest.......


----------



## Hogwild (10 mo ago)

pennstater2005 said:


> This thing has piqued my interest.......


Has anyone used this hand spreader?

I have about a 6,500 sqft lawn and I mostly spoon feed. I was thinking about upgrading from my cheap Scott's (spray foamed the wheels and I don't get stripes), but all of the "recommended" spreaders have larger capacities that I rarely would need. I'm thinking maybe a hand spreader would be a good option as long as it works as well a replacement in the $250+/- range


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Bought the chainsaw last winter, and it works well for my jobs. Mostly cutting down cedar trees, and limbing oak trees. But I ran it through some pretty thick pieces of wood, and it acquitted itself well. I also like that it's much quieter. Only knock on it, is that when I accelerate to cut, I have to be at 100% full speed. My other saw, I can be around 70% and it starts to cut. But overall, it's a nice complement to the other electric ryobi products I have. That sprayer does look nice!


----------



## Hogwild (10 mo ago)

The back pack sprayers tank isn't exactly accurate with its measurements. I measured & marked and was surprised


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

I have an earlier version of the Ryobi 4gal. I liked it OK but the weight balance was odd... the CG pulled it away from my back and made it feel much heavier than it really was. Ended up replacing with a Flowzone. That version in the pic looks like a better design.

Have tons of Ryobi stuff. Latest winner is an Expandit edger attachment for my battery weed whacker. A revelation. It is SO much better than my gas Husqvarna (the opposite of what I find with a electric vs. gas mowers).

Also recently got the cordless dethatcher. Tons of power but on the fence about it as my only test was when my KBG was going to seed. I tested on three patches and all three got reallly beat up. Hoping it was just due to the stalks but I need to play with it much more to confirm.


----------

